# WD Netcenter Print Sharing with Vista



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a WD 250 GB NetCenter network drive with print server on my home network with a Canon 850 printer attached. This has worked fine for desktop and notebook PCs on the network. But I just got a new notebook with Vista Home Premium and can't seem to be able find the printer. I installed the Easy Link application on the new notebook and the drive is visible and the configuration pages work fine. I checked the printer setup and it reported that it is fine and the printer indeed works from my desktop.

I have tried both to autodetect and manually browse to locate the printer on the notebook which the WD manual shows a how-to for XP. Basically you go to add printer, add network printer, expand the workgroup to reveal the netcenter, then expand the netcenter to reveal the printer which you select.

I have done what I think is the equivalent on my new notebook but there is nothig visible under the "workgroup" (or any of the other network places shown).

Anyone have any ideas? Do I need new firmware for the NetCenter? There was nothign helpful on the WD support website.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a Vista driver issue, have you actually talked to WD support?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Sounds like a Vista driver issue, have you actually talked to WD support?



No, but I finally got it to work by manually entering the path to the printserver and printer as in: \\wd-netcenter\i850, which I figured out by viewing the setup on my desktop printer properties. It connected instantly and prompted me to install the printer driver on the laptop, which I guess is only really needed to admin the printer. In any case it works. On to the next challenge. It's always something!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you go, a self-solving issue. :grin:


----------

